# Privilege 45 for offshore cruising?



## welljim (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,

no experience at all with multihulls but I'm toying with the idea of considering seriously a Privilege 45 (1995 model). Does anyone have any experience with them in the context of blue water cruising? There seem to be a bunch of articles suggesting that cats slam worryingly during passages, how does the P45 score in that regard? Other comments about its suitability for this type of use?

Any known weak areas that I should pay attention to while inspecting the boat?

Any other cat in the same price bracket and size that you think may be more suitable? I'm just starting the investigation on the Privilege because I think I prefer the layout more, but there may be more important considerations to weigh in.

I thought it was interesting that the stove on all Privileges that I looked at, were not gimbaled! Is that common on cats? Obviously they don't heal, but what about passage making in heavy seas?

Is single-handing possible, and docking with just the wife assisting?

Average annual maintenance costs when cruising (assuming no deferred maintenance) for a cat of that size? How limiting is your cat when mooring, and do you typically have to pay extra because of beam (how much roughly)?

There are some rumors going around the monohull community that cats rock weirdly, making some people very seasick, is there any truth there or is it just old wife's tales?

Last but not least, any recommendations on how to build skills for transiting from monohulls to cats (i.e. handling differences, heavy weather tactics, etc..)? I'm not very experienced in monohulls either anyway.

Many thanks guys, and apologies for being all over the place with these questions.


----------



## whroeder (Aug 20, 2007)

I've never sailed a cat, so MHO may be worthless, but I have done some reading.
1) Slamming: cats can, depending on the hight of the bridge. Just slow down. Since a cat can't heel to release energy, it's converted to speed. When you can't stand there because it's accelerating from 10 to 20 it's time to reef. Big cat sailing in a gale-Awesome waves, and sail control.avi - YouTube


2) gimbaled stoves: You'll also won't find cup holders. Unnecessary. MULTIHULLS: 1995 Privilege 45' Catamaran For Sale: VELERO - YouTube


3) Maintenance. A x length cat has 1.5 times the storeage of a x length mono. So I assume the maintenance is also 1.5 the corresponding mono. Docking is a different matter, you take up two slips or must be on the end.

4) Cats don't rock. Sounds like "land sickness" in "Water World."

5) Handling. Cats come in 3 variations, 1-2 wheels rear outside (Priv45, good visibility to dock, wetter steering.) Inside cabin and outside, not so much. I assume you get use to it, like changing from a sports car to a RV.

I suggest renting out one for a trip or day sale before deciding mono/cat.


----------



## scgator2001 (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had a PRIVILEGE 39 1991 for the last few years.

I used to take it out day sailing out of Brunswick Ga when I first got it to get experience. Best wind was 25 knots solo, it does great and is manageable. The boat is easy to sail and control.

I brought it around from Punta Gorda, Fl to Jacksonville last month. I wanted to get through the Keys by a Friday afternoon and the seas were 8-10 ft. NEVER again will l push the boat motoring into those or bigger seas. It sounds like a sledge hammer on the bottom. I have a hatch in the cabin that goes down in case the boat ever capsized and I found that is NOT watertight. Another thing added to my list to fix.

I've done one bottom painting and the boat is in pretty good shape. I found a surplus hatch a couple of years ago and we are replacing those one at a time, putting in solar vent fans etc.

The boat is easy to sail and has a decent reputation about being able to take it.

I looked at some of EXIT ONLY's videos on their circumnavigation before I bought this boat. Dave can probably answer any questions you have.


----------



## welljim (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys, very helpful.


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

biggest drawback to me on the 45 style is the lack of vis from the saloon. deal breaker for me. not only for living on the hook but moving in nasty weather, i can drive from the saloon w/AP remote.


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

welljim said:


> no experience at all with multihulls but I'm toying with the idea of considering seriously a Privilege 45 (1995 model).


A catamaran is in my 5-year plan as we will sell the house at some point, retire, and begin our cruising adventure. When my wife stepped onto a Lagoon 42 at the Annapolis boat show last October, she said "I could live on this!" Really...who couldn't? My wife has never sailed on a catamaran before but I am working on getting her out for a daysail on a new acquaintance's cat. There is a huge difference in how they handle vs. a monohull and I want my wife to experience it. I chartered a Robertson and Caine 45' cat in the BVI a few years ago and absolutely loved it!

I am just beginning my research and keeping a pulse on the catamaran market. When I find the right boat, my plan will be to charter the same make/model for at least a week to see if it is the right boat to purchase. A wise friend of mine once said to me "I am not telling you what to do...I am telling you what I am doing!" Best of luck to you!


----------



## orthomartin (Oct 21, 2006)

We sailed our mono (Moody 46) about 27,000nm from 2008 to summer 2011. We changed to a Lagoon 440 last summer and have put about 3,800nm on her including 1,500nm to weather.
I looked at the Privilege and they are nice well built boats. In terms of being an "offshore" boat people read way too much into that. These production cats are all built a bit on the cheap side but are all worthy of crossing oceans, in fact they all do. Passagemaking is more about how you manage the weather and seas, i.e., how you sail. The boat will rarely be the weak link. This, all assuming you are not sailing high latitudes, that's a different animal (and boat).

Every boat of course has pro/con. I like the Lagoon for the inside vis as at night and in bad weather I am comfortable inside (we have a steering and nav station inside). No different from being in the pilot house of a motor vessel other then I have to go out every few hours to check sail/rig for any issue. The high boom is pretty much a non-issue and allows for great sailing from the viewpoint of the flybridge. I love it!

Bottom line, if you found a Privilege you like for the right price buy it. For live-aboard the cat's are very hard to beat. The Privilege is a bit more expensive then many but the wood-work shows it. Other production cats in that size to look at are the Lagoons, Leopards (Robertson and Caine), and the Anteries (or older PDQ), and Manta's. Avoid those out of charter unless you are prepared to do a major re-fit.

Any of these cats (assuming you have done survey etc.) will take you around the globe via the normal trade wind routes safer and faster then most cruising mono's, and you will be the one not rolling at anchor!


----------



## Falken54 (Jul 7, 2010)

I own a 1995 Privilege 45 that I purchased two years ago. I've done a number of projects on her and am quite intimate with the systems, design and construction. I can tell you that, having looked at and sailed quite a few cats before purchasing the P45, IMHO the Privilege line is one of the best built production boats on the water. They are a very stable platform while underway or at anchor.

I'd be happy to talk with you about what I've learned since owning this boat if you'd like to forward your contact information.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Cats are almost always better at anchor but there is a particular set of wind wave conditions that can produce a small but rapid pitch roll movement that is quite disconcerting. It is almost always possible to 'tune' this out by taking a line from the stern to the anchor chain releasing the bridle from the opposite side and winching in on the line untill you are head to the swell.


----------



## jpmb (Sep 28, 2009)

Falken54 said:


> I own a 1995 Privilege 45 that I purchased two years ago. I've done a number of projects on her and am quite intimate with the systems, design and construction.
> I'd be happy to talk with you about what I've learned since owning this boat if you'd like to forward your contact information.


I am looking at privilege boats and was wondering how your boat is going? Likes dislikes .Likely projects to expect when purchasing an older privilege 45? Any design changes you made to any of the systems aboard?
Thanks Joe


----------

